# *** Fuel Injector & Fuel Pump Specials @ CTS Turbo ***



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

**** Fuel Injector & Fuel Pump Specials @ CTS Turbo ****











*HIGH IMPEDANCE FUEL INJECTORS*











*Buy Bosch 52lb (550cc) High-Impedance Fuel Injectors Now - 49.99USD each*











*Buy Siemens 60lb (630cc) High-Impedance Fuel Injectors Now - 49.99USD each*











*Buy Bosch 36lb "White Giant" (380cc) High-Impedance Fuel Injectors Now - 49.99USD each*











*Buy Bosch 42lb "Green Giant" (440cc) High-Impedance Fuel Injectors Now - 59.99USD each*











*Buy Siemens 80lb (840/870cc) High-Impedance Fuel Injectors Now - 54.99USD each*


*LOW IMEDANCE FUEL INJECTORS*











*Buy Lucas 120lb (1260cc) Low-Impedance Fuel Injectors Now - 55.00USD each*

*FUEL PUMPS*










*Buy Walbro 255LPH Inline Fuel Pump (Turbo Applications) Now - 139.00USD shipped each*











*Buy Bosch 044 Inline Fuel Pump - 0580254044 - 239.00USD shipped each*

If you have any tech questions or questions regarding orders don't hesitate to PM, or email: [email protected]


:thumbup:


----------



## xkrn_boix (Oct 11, 2007)

when do you have to start upgrading your fuel pump? and what are the benefits? thanks


----------



## SpeedSoul (Aug 2, 2009)

How is it that you guys are banner advertisers with over 1500 posts, but you still can't figure out how to post in the classifieds?
Do the mods on here even care?


----------



## adg44 (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (SpeedSoul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpeedSoul* »_How is it that you guys are banner advertisers with over 1500 posts, but you still can't figure out how to post in the classifieds?
Do the mods on here even care?

Hello,
Certain advertisers are allowed to post in the main forums, whereas other ones are only allowed to post in the classifieds. CTS is a banner advertiser with us and they advertise on Fourtitude, so they are allowed to post in the main forums.
- Anthony


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

PM's replied


----------



## dannyace (Nov 9, 2000)

Those 380cc injectors wouldn't work for a +1 ECU upgrade on a B6 1.8T, would they? 
http://www.ctsturbo.com/products/Bosch_36lb_380cc_High_Impedance_Fuel_Injector-4-4.html


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

dannyace said:


> Those 380cc injectors wouldn't work for a +1 ECU upgrade on a B6 1.8T, would they?
> http://www.ctsturbo.com/products/Bosch_36lb_380cc_High_Impedance_Fuel_Injector-4-4.html




You'd have to talk to your software tuner, we sell them regularly to 1.8T owners overseas and in north america.


----------



## B4WrNd (Nov 15, 2004)

Q. What is the difference between Bosch 42# injectors and which version should be used with the c2 VR6 42# software?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

B4WrNd said:


> Q. What is the difference between Bosch 42# injectors and which version should be used with the c2 VR6 42# software?


Bosch 42# are no longer made; so you need to use Bosch 'Green Giants' with that software.


----------



## B4WrNd (Nov 15, 2004)

What is the difference then between the two Bosch 42# injectors you have listed?


----------



## B4WrNd (Nov 15, 2004)

CTS Turbo said:


> We only have one injector listed now. They're green giants, the others were discontinued.


Yes, well I see edited your add and removed the injector in question. Thanks for the info.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

B4WrNd said:


> Yes, well I see edited your add and removed the injector in question. Thanks for the info.


It hadn't been updated for a while, the part was taken from the website. We also lowered the price of fuel injectors for the 79lb and 120lb injectors to match our website price which was cheaper than the price in the post


----------



## Ars4lan (Oct 19, 2007)

any idea where to find the TT 225 injectors for cheap?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Ars4lan said:


> any idea where to find the TT 225 injectors for cheap?


 Those are generally available from dealers only, or through the OE channel only, we can't help, if we could get them for a good price we'd buy them. 

:beer:


----------



## boy412 (Jun 16, 2008)

*source for Bosch 386cc "TT" injectors*



Ars4lan said:


> any idea where to find the TT 225 injectors for cheap?


Hit up "manguyen" on AudiZine. He's been known to hook up people with the 386cc injectors for a pretty reasonable cost.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Tried to go grocery shopping last night. 

Cops had other plans. 






www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## RubaDubDubb (Sep 1, 2011)

Q: I have a 99 1.8t with revo stage 1 software and am running out of fuel. . What injectors and fuel pump should I go with, without flooding my system????


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

RubaDubDubb said:


> Q: I have a 99 1.8t with revo stage 1 software and am running out of fuel. . What injectors and fuel pump should I go with, without flooding my system????


Send our sales guy an email at [email protected]. He'll get you the parts you need. :thumbup:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

The new CTS Turbo B7 A4 FMIC kit will enhance the performance and power of your vehicle substantially by maintaining lower charged air temperatures even under the most extreme abuse. Boasting a high density bar and plate intercooler core (rated for 600HP) the CTS FMIC kit is ideal for modified B7 A4′s with K03, K04 or even big turbo applications.










Checkout our Blog and Facebook:

www.facebook.com/ctsturbosystems

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## texastateA4 (Oct 1, 2011)

I need to purchase a new fuel pump for my B6 A4. Can you PM me some prices? 

Is 85K normal for the pump to whine like a SOB to the point its the only thing you hear in the car unless the radio is on?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

texastateA4 said:


> I need to purchase a new fuel pump for my B6 A4. Can you PM me some prices?
> 
> Is 85K normal for the pump to whine like a SOB to the point its the only thing you hear in the car unless the radio is on?


 Unfortunately we don't have stock replacement injectors for the B6


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Upgrading your turbo or turbocharging your engine? Need to upgrade your fuel injectors? We have whatever you need in stock at the best price around. We have large quantities of fuel injectors from Bosch and Siemens: 315cc, 440cc, 550cc, 630cc, 630cc short, 870cc, 870cc short, 1000cc, RS4 injectors, and S3 injectors… Need something check out our fueling section: www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

We want to thank everyone that took place in our Black Friday and Cyber Monday sales. It was a great success! Now we must hunker down and work through the piles of orders. :beer:

With such large part volumes going out the door there seems to be piles of this shiny stuff all over the shop. We like shiny things.




























Visit us on our website at ctsturbo.com


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Thanks to everyone that participated in our giant Holiday Sale! We are working as fast as we can to ship every order on time! *

CTS Turbo is your one stop shop for everything performance, maintenance and custom fabrication. These are just a few of the catch cans going out!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Be sure to check out our blog and facebook. Anything new and exciting gets posted. Stay tuned for product launches, updates and stories!

https://www.facebook.com/CTSTurbo

http://www.ctsturbo.com/


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

All sorts of fuel injectors in stock @ CTS Turbo!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

In stock ready to ship!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Autotech Fuel Pumps are back in stock! Autotech HPFP’s are very popular for the 2.0TFSI crowd for those of you going stage 2 and stage 2+. They go nicely with the K04 upgrades that we’re working on in house here.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Weekend Bump!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Would anyone like a new wallpaper? Click the image for the high resolution image!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

You know you want one...


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

We have literally thousands of fuel injectors in stock. Check out our website.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS Turbo ships worldwide, we have over 100 authorized dealers across the globe. Check out our dealer page to see who is closest to you.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Be sure to check out our blog and facebook. Anything new and exciting gets posted. Stay tuned for product launches, updates and stories!

https://www.facebook.com/CTSTurbo

http://www.ctsturbo.com/


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS Turbo B6 Audi A4 Test Pipe @ $149.99


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Autotech is in stock and on sale! - Regular 399.99 NOW ONLY $359.99!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS Turbo Fiberglass Turbo Blankets T3 and T4 @ $89.99


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS TURBO B6 A4 1.8T FMIC KIT (600HP) @ $849.99


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS TURBO B6 A4 1.8T TURBO KIT @ $2499.99


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Bosch 044 Fuel Pumps in stock!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------

